# My guy is a viel tail right?



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I was looking up all the different types of betta's and I was trying to figure out what mine was.

He doesn't have a long flowy tail, but I definately got him from a pet store and he's red! Could it even be a female, since his tail is so short?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't really tell by the picture whether or not his tail is short or not. But it doesn't look short at all, I've had bettas before with short(er) tails.
Its a veiltail, usualy at fish stores it would be marked otherwise.
Female bettas have shorter fins altogether, the caudal, dorsal, anal, and pelvic fins are all pretty much the same lentgh as one another.
Plakats have longer pelvic fins than females


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

From the pictures He's looks like a light bodied red veil tail with a iridescent wash covering the body, but it hard to really tell.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd agree with him being a veiltail, but perhaps his tail growth was stunted coz I don't think I've ever seen a veil with fins that short. Another theory is that maybe the person he came from wasn't an experianced breeder and just raised all the fry they got rather than culling them for fin and body shape as RC and most breeders on this site (including myself when mine get big enough to cull) do. I don't think he'd be a good fish to breed (correct me if I'm wrong) as he'd more than likely carry the stunted fin line along to his fry and the idea with breeding bettas these days seems to be to get the longest and prettiest fins possible. But he is still a very nice fish, as RC said he seems to have a nice irridescant wash which would make him look really nice under a light . hope he brings joy to your life !


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I love how he looks, no intention of breeding either. The pictures are not very good, and don't do him much justice! His body has the shimmery scales that change from green-blue, and he has streaks through his tail that shimmer blue when he moves. 

I was just curious about what type he might be. I asumed he would be a veil tail, but when I looked pictures up of other veil tails, they had really long flowy tails, not like his!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

He could also just be younger than the ones you've seen pictures of, and his tail hasn't fully grown in.


----------

